
DJI just released its most powerful drone yet – The M600 - jerryhuang100
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/17/11448434/dji-drone-m600-ronin-mx-stabilizer-price-release
======
brwillia
Does anyone know what chip this runs on? i.MX, other Freescale, Movidius?

